# collinite 476's



## Alex23 (Feb 6, 2011)

hi guys, i recently purchaced a tub of collinite 476's and applied just last week with a base coat of SRP, today(saturday) exactly a week from i have applied the wax i went to wash the car it was drizzly so the car was beading but not great at all:O the beads were not tight at all. Once i washed the car the beads kinda came back to life, so i took this picture just now to show you the beading action i am getting now... can it get any better??

thanks in advance alex23


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Beading looks okay to me. How long did you work the SRP. About 2mins per 30cm2 is right


----------



## Alex23 (Feb 6, 2011)

if you were to see it for your own eyes you would see what i mean, and maybe a bit less than 2 mins. and i forgot to mention when i rinsed the car the water was sticking to the car like i had never put wax on it before?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Alex23 said:


> hi guys, i recently purchaced a tub of collinite 476's and applied just last week with a base coat of SRP, today(saturday) exactly a week from i have applied the wax i went to wash the car it was drizzly so the car was beading but not great at all:O the beads were not tight at all. Once i washed the car the beads kinda came back to life, so i took this picture just now to show you the beading action i am getting now... can it get any better??
> 
> thanks in advance alex23


It looks okay to me, but it is just a week, I found after 2 months of what summer we had that was about it and time for another coat.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

What did you wash the car with? a layer of dust/dirt will effect beading.


----------



## Alex23 (Feb 6, 2011)

waxy said:


> What did you wash the car with? a layer of dust/dirt will effect beading.


Valet Pro Poseidon's Carnauba Car Wash :thumb:


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

That beading looks good to me. I get that same thing with 476. The beads aren't in uniform - some beads are massive, others are tiny, but essentially nice and round, but i like that look. How many coats of 476 did you apply? If it was only one, give it another shot and i'm sure you will be pleased with the results. Collinite 476 is my only weapon of choice during the winter months, last year a couple of coats were still not giving in at the beginning of march (applied mid-october).


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

waxy said:


> a layer of dust/dirt will effect beading.


+1 to that


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Alex23 said:


> Valet Pro Poseidon's Carnauba Car Wash :thumb:


That will,like any other wash and wax product,alter the beading,and sheeting characteristics of your underlying LSP.However,you can be confident that your Collinite will not be removed in any way.I'm personally not a great fan of wash and wax products for this very reason,same thing with QD top ups.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the shampoo you used contains wax so that affects it too...


----------



## bidondus (May 21, 2010)

You must use de Valet Pro Concentrated Car shampoo or CG Maxisuds to keep the beading of your wax.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

bidondus said:


> You must use de Valet Pro Concentrated Car shampoo or CG Maxisuds to keep the beading of your wax.


erm, loads of other shampoos do this as well


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Not everything is about beading.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I only use mild shampoo's now as I don't like wash/wax type shampoos. Beads look ok to me though mate


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Looks like good quality beading to me too.


----------



## bidondus (May 21, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> erm, loads of other shampoos do this as well


It was an example : Pouce:


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

Nath said:


> That beading looks good to me. I get that same thing with 476. The beads aren't in uniform - some beads are massive, others are tiny, but essentially nice and round, but i like that look.


I think it's ok.. If they built up from drizzle then there will be tiny beads, with large ones growing as they coalesce and leaving space for small ones between. It gives a nice effect


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've never had a problem with colly 476,just apply thin then give it 24 hrs and apply another coat


----------

